# Doing my 7th ED in a row tomorrow!! Now with Pictures!!



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

"After all these years doing EDs is always nice to come back to Munich. My excitement level is low after coming from 4 M3s but I will be looking forward to next year when the M4 becomes available."

In other words, I'm sort of a ****.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

??????


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

trucheli said:


> Just added some pics. Enjoy!


May I ask which dealer you work with for all your ED?


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

wmo168 said:


> May I ask which dealer you work with for all your ED?


I use Braman Motorcars in West Palm Beach. John Weltzein has been my CA since 2006.


----------



## positiveions (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats. Car looks beautiful.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

trucheli said:


> I know, I am a detail freak. This is the first time that will drive the car straight to the airport for drop off. I will enjoy the car, don't get me wrong. But an M is an M!! Sorry about my small amount of postings but I have to work hard in order to support my hobby!


So why "downgrade" to a non M car, if the M4 is due out in less than a year?


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Tanning machine said:


> So what do you do with all those cars? Keep 'em, or sell 'em and buy the next ED?
> 
> <jealous>


I assume since he's in Miami, he sends his 1 year old cars to South America for more than he bought them new for, or just less than the cost of leasing.


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

Eagle11 said:


> So why "downgrade" to a non M car, if the M4 is due out in less than a year?


 Just a business decision. By the way, even though I live in Miami I don't send my cars to South America. FYI taxes in South America will eat any profit in a car. You will be better off buying new in that country.


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

trucheli said:


> Just added some pics. Enjoy!


Fantastic photos....you must be a professional photographer..very impressive and they make me think again about my Glacier Silver/Coral Red ED combo...Alpine White looks great!

Thank you for sharing with us :thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Great pics! What camera/lens combo are you using? I'm guessing maybe something wide on a FF camera?


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

Snareman said:


> Great pics! What camera/lens combo are you using? I'm guessing maybe something wide on a FF camera?


You've guessed right on the FF. I use a Canon 5D Mark III with a 70-200mm- II , 16-35mm and 24-70mm II. Thanks everyone for the compliments on the pictures.


----------

